

Get an Email an Sms when the Raspberry Pi is available - sirwitti
http://raspberrypialert.com/

======
olt
"Please don't give any money to 3rd party $ites saying they'll alert you when
the Raspi is available - we'll be giving you notice for free." – @Raspberry_Pi
[https://twitter.com/#!/raspberry_pi/status/17383805694681088...](https://twitter.com/#!/raspberry_pi/status/173838056946810881)

------
aaronpk
This violates the Raspberry Pi trademark guidelines:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/forum/general-
discussion/conditio...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/forum/general-
discussion/conditions-for-rp-logo-usage)

"You may use Raspberry Pi trademarks and logo provided: a. The Raspberry Pi
word mark is not part of the product name, company name or website URL."

------
thenextcorner
You could create an SMS-alert fairly easy for free by using the iftt.com
alerts.

I have several alerts set up to send me email when new blog posts are being
submitted, among these I actually have one for RaspberryPi.

Why should I pay $5 to find out if a $25 computer becomes available, if I can
do it for free.

~~~
aaronpk
Would you kindly share your ifttt recipe?

~~~
thenextcorner
Here you go: <http://ifttt.com/recipes/22545>

Pay attention, you will get an email every time a new blog post appears on the
Raspberry Pi blog. Combining the RSS from the Raspberry Pi with Yahoo pipes to
filter on specific words can render an alert functionality easily to alert you
only on the launch.

I am interested in all blogposts from the Raspberry Pi, so have this set up as
an email alert. The recipe is easily to adjust into an SMS alert:
<http://ifttt.com/recipes/22546>

------
waitwhat
They have said that they will pre-announce the starting time anyway.

<http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/696#comment-12562>

------
MrEnigma
Kind of scummy, I didn't know it would be $5 until AFTER I put my sms/email
in. I don't think they'll use it, but they could potentially gather interest
lists this way.

Edit: To be clear, it states that it's $5 on the first page, but I hadn't read
the whole text. Seems like there should be a payment then you do the service,
not the reverse.

Edit2: Here I thought this was run by the official raspberry pi guys, at least
that would be ok. Charging for alerts like this? Seriously.

~~~
kzrdude
I know that this is a modern disease, I do it too: not reading properly. In
this case I think that if you lose $5 just because you couldn't read to the
end of one single sentence, you can only blame yourself.

------
thetabyte
In a stroke of idiocy, I signed up without reading the full text. Will this be
charged through the carrier? Has anyone discovered a way to withdraw their
information?

------
montecarl
Or you could join the mailing list on <http://www.raspberrypi.org/> and get an
email for free.

------
paulofisch
You'll get plenty of notice on Hacker News. I promise you.

